# 4 year old mauled by family dog



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

start.toshiba.com/news/read.php?rip_id=%3CD9NGM0400%40news.ap.org%3E&ps=931[/URL]

Why oh why  Says a GSD was removed from the home along with the dog that did the mauling/killing. 
So sad.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Your link does not work.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Boy, 4, mauled to death by dog in his NYC home - Toshiba

The owners sound like morons...
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...amily-s-pet-dog-mauls-year-old-son-death.html

The "German Shepherd" looks more like a Malinois to me though.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

The world is a messed up place. Very sad tragedy for the young boy.

I agree it looks like a malinois.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Thank you for fixing my link...still learning


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

The owners sound like morons...
¿He ate my baby!¿ Mother watches in horror as family¿s pet dog mauls her four-year-old son to death | Mail Online

The "German Shepherd" looks more like a Malinois to me though.[/QUOTE]

Wow, hadn't seen that version. Does look like a Malinois...
The owners do sound like morons. So sad a little child had to pay with his life for that.

(OK, we make this dog as mean as possible by beating and abusing it, then leave it unsupervised with our toddler :crazy: Really smart....the Malinois probably wasn't involved, because it was WAY smarter...

Yes, I am breed prejudice. Some breeds are just smarter and have better nerves, even under "attack"....GSDs are bred for sound nerves, a HUGE percentage of Pits are bred by people with this mentality "more viscious the better") I know this wasn't a pit, but it sure looked like 1, and I doubt these morons could afford a pure Cane Corso....


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

dazedtrucker said:


> Yes, I am breed prejudice. Some breeds are just smarter and have better nerves, even under "attack"....GSDs are bred for sound nerves, a HUGE percentage of Pits are bred by people with this mentality "more viscious the better") I know this wasn't a pit, but it sure looked like 1, and I doubt these morons could afford a pure Cane Corso....


WOW....... Just WOW. Breed Prejudice! Not just for the uneducated and ignorant I guess!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Here's another gem: 
Owner bragged about "monster dog" that killed four-year-old Brooklyn boy - NYPOST.com
...yea... I'm fascinated by this train wreck.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Malinois or Shepherd, would you want the dog trained by that guy?

People really tick me off. Mauled to death? Errrgh!

Here come the BSL people. I can hear them trotting out the legislation. I can hear them putting GSD on their list -- Guilty by association, even if it WAS a malinois, even if it did NOT participate.

And even if it had, dogs are dogs, and sometimes when there is violence in a pack, dogs do pitch in.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

That's terrible, and must have been very horrific for the other kids that were in the room. Why would the mother leave her babies unsupervised knowing what the boyfriend was doing with them dogs. They should press charges against the man who was leaving his dogs, in that apartment.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

And the most spectacular part of that? These people couldn't care less about BSL because they don't own their own homes, they don't have insurance and have no jobs to worry about losing in the first place. 
It's the people that DO who suffer from horrible things like this.
People are commenting all over Internet land asking why no one called SPCA for this behavior when they all saw it happening. As if AC would even go in neighborhoods like this... We have BSL in Ontario and everyone in Malvern (bad neighborhood on the east side) is free to let their 4-5 unmuzzled, intact pitbulls off leash just fine but I get tagged by AC with my 40lb yellow lab in a pink collar 2-3 times a week.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> WOW....... Just WOW. Breed Prejudice! Not just for the uneducated and ignorant I guess!!


You honestly don't believe that the majority of Pit type dogs are bred by people looking for viciousness??? I'm not trying to start a fight, but it is REALLY obvious that some breeds have a problem because of the type of people that are breeding for the wrong reasons...only a small minority of folks breed pits to "better the breed". As someone not "into the breed", all I see is Pit rescue and rehab, not "loving well balanced family pets". I just cannot buy into the whole "THERE ARE NO BAD DOGS" thing. If you breed for fighting dogs, you will get a nasty disposition. If you have no breed prejudice at all, why do you choose a GSD and not just adopt any dog from the shelter? I choose a GSD because I know they have a stable family oriented temperment, are intelligent beyond belief, NOT BRED FOR VICIOUS QUALITIES, grew up in the dog show circuit myself.....familiar with alot of breeds. I'm not a young pup, people that show nasty breeds are generally nasty too. GSD people were always the best, when I was 10, and we showed Papillions. I showed junior showmanship ALOT, and borrowed dogs on occassion...GSDs won my heart...
Sorry I PO anybody, but I'm honest, not stupid.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The reasons AC don't do anything. The guy is a thug, his neighbors KNOW this. They are AFRAID to call AC on them or the cops. And my bet is that AC is AFRAID to go int to the neighborhood. 

I know male hospice nurses that don't want to go into neighborhoods like this. My brother had bullets flying near him while he tried to help some poor old lady -- she thought the neighborhood was much better than the one she came from.

After watching the clip where the young AC worker went out on a call and the elderly woman sicked her dog on the lady. People need to go to JAIL!

But a week ago, watching this guy _work_ his dogs, well some of the people on here might disapprove, but you can't just turn people in for teaching their dogs to do bite work. Lots of people on here do bitework with their dogs. And I really think that if you called people about the guy punching and kicking the dogs, well, I do not know that AC would even take that seriously.

It is pretty sad that people will live amongst dog fecies in every room. Cujo passes gas and I want to flee. I cannot imagine allowing poop to just be there. I suppose these people were not quite bad enough to actually have anyone call the authorities on them. And now the little boy is dead. 10 firemen to subdue the dog. 

Why not just put it down? They are going to anyway. Did it bite anyone else. Send its brain off and check it out. Why make it live in a shelter for ten days? Why? Why not just euthanize it? I do not get it.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

dazedtrucker said:


> You honestly don't believe that the majority of Pit type dogs are bred by people looking for viciousness???


I understand plenty. But when you categorize groups of dogs like that. It's called stereotyping. You do that with humans, your racist. You do that with people who chose to love somebody of the same sex, your homophobic. Catching on yet???? Ignorance is ignorance, not mater what color you paint it.....


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

dazedtrucker said:


> You honestly don't believe that the majority of Pit type dogs are bred by people looking for viciousness??? I'm not trying to start a fight, but it is REALLY obvious that some breeds have a problem because of the type of people that are breeding for the wrong reasons...only a small minority of folks breed pits to "better the breed". As someone not "into the breed", all I see is Pit rescue and rehab, not "loving well balanced family pets". I just cannot buy into the whole "THERE ARE NO BAD DOGS" thing. If you breed for fighting dogs, you will get a nasty disposition. If you have no breed prejudice at all, why do you choose a GSD and not just adopt any dog from the shelter? I choose a GSD because I know they have a stable family oriented temperment, are intelligent beyond belief, NOT BRED FOR VICIOUS QUALITIES, grew up in the dog show circuit myself.....familiar with alot of breeds. I'm not a young pup, people that show nasty breeds are generally nasty too. GSD people were always the best, when I was 10, and we showed Papillions. I showed junior showmanship ALOT, and borrowed dogs on occassion...GSDs won my heart...
> Sorry I PO anybody, but I'm honest, not stupid.


Yes, you are right that there are a lot of people breeding pits and that family for all the wrong reasons, and they are connected to many people who are involved with criminal behavior, gambling, drugs, dog fighting. 

The flaw in your reasoning is that if they regulate all the pits and all the pit bull type dogs, the criminals will move on to these mastiff type dogs, cane corso, dogo argentina, presa canario. Get rid of them and they will ruin more dogs, rotties, dobes, GSDs, Akitas. 

The problem is the criminals. This jerk should be charged with some type of manslaughter in my opinion. He deliberately tought his dogs to be vicious and then did not protect his kids or people from his dogs. These people got nothing to lose. They do not even pick up the poop in their home. What kind of life is that. The father needs to go to JAIL. The mother, well, I think she did try to protect the kid. She lost her kid. She needs to know that she WILL lose the other kids if she does not clean up her act. Those kids should be taken just from the conditions. Animal control came in and took the animals, because they should not live in those conditions, or maybe they were asked. The kids should be taken too, and she should have to prove that she deserves to have them back. Poor kids.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> I understand plenty. But when you categorize groups of dogs like that. It's called stereotyping. You do that with humans, your racist. You do that with people who chose to love somebody of the same sex, your homophobic. Catching on yet???? Ignorance is ignorance, not mater what color you paint it.....


No... I do not judge any human by the color of their skin. I do not judge any human by who they are attracted to sexually. I'm about the most open minded person you will ever meet. If breeding for disposition does not matter, what is the point of even having purebred dogs? It is not "ignorant" to realize a certain breed attracts morons looking for vicious dog.....and breeds them to enhance viciousness. Not the dogs fault, but facts is facts.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

How about instead of regulating and speculating, each dog owner is held responsible for their dog's actions (regardless or whether the attack was provoked or unprovoked) and therefore governs him or herself accordingly?
As we all must have noticed by now, it's criminals who don't respect laws, not law abiding citizens... So we can make all the laws we want and make criminals out of everybody but it won't make anyone safer.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

selzer said:


> Yes, you are right that there are a lot of people breeding pits and that family for all the wrong reasons, and they are connected to many people who are involved with criminal behavior, gambling, drugs, dog fighting.
> 
> The flaw in your reasoning is that if they regulate all the pits and all the pit bull type dogs, the criminals will move on to these mastiff type dogs, cane corso, dogo argentina, presa canario. Get rid of them and they will ruin more dogs, rotties, dobes, GSDs, Akitas.
> 
> The problem is the criminals. This jerk should be charged with some type of manslaughter in my opinion. He deliberately tought his dogs to be vicious and then did not protect his kids or people from his dogs. These people got nothing to lose. They do not even pick up the poop in their home. What kind of life is that. The father needs to go to JAIL. The mother, well, I think she did try to protect the kid. She lost her kid. She needs to know that she WILL lose the other kids if she does not clean up her act. Those kids should be taken just from the conditions. Animal control came in and took the animals, because they should not live in those conditions, or maybe they were asked. The kids should be taken too, and she should have to prove that she deserves to have them back. Poor kids.


I totally agree. I'm not even suggesting breed regulations. I think that is the stupidest thing ever. I got totally ripped about 10 years ago when moving cause the "community" I wanted to move into considered GSDs a "viscious" dog...took my deposit, told me if I "got RID of my dog" we could live there....no GSDs inside their gates. I had her in their office at every application (she was perfectly trained) but when we got to closing, they layed down the "law". Get rid of your dog, and your deposit is unrefundable if you don't. I told them where to go, Jett is a member of the family, and she had been there through all of the process. I bit it. 5000.00 worth of bit it. I could curse, and would love to..........but I'm sure y'all get the picture


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

dazedtrucker said:


> No... I do not judge any human by the color of their skin. I do not judge any human by who they are attracted to sexually. I'm about the most open minded person you will ever meet. If breeding for disposition does not matter, what is the point of even having purebred dogs? It is not "ignorant" to realize a certain breed attracts morons looking for vicious dog.....and breeds them to enhance viciousness. Not the dogs fault, but facts is facts.


The problem with that line of thinking is that the GSD is one of "those breeds"

Not as much recently, morons have moved on to the new breed of the day, but if will swing back that way again.

The problem is the moron, not the breed they choose


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

dazedtrucker said:


> You honestly don't believe that the majority of Pit type dogs are bred by people looking for viciousness??? I'm not trying to start a fight, but it is REALLY obvious that some breeds have a problem because of the type of people that are breeding for the wrong reasons...only a small minority of folks breed pits to "better the breed". As someone not "into the breed", all I see is Pit rescue and rehab, not "loving well balanced family pets". I just cannot buy into the whole "THERE ARE NO BAD DOGS" thing. If you breed for fighting dogs, you will get a nasty disposition. If you have no breed prejudice at all, why do you choose a GSD and not just adopt any dog from the shelter? I choose a GSD because I know they have a stable family oriented temperment, are intelligent beyond belief, NOT BRED FOR VICIOUS QUALITIES, grew up in the dog show circuit myself.....familiar with alot of breeds. I'm not a young pup, people that show nasty breeds are generally nasty too. GSD people were always the best, when I was 10, and we showed Papillions. I showed junior showmanship ALOT, and borrowed dogs on occassion...GSDs won my heart...
> Sorry I PO anybody, but I'm honest, not stupid.


If you read the story, the man abused these dogs. He punched, and kicked them. The dogs were abused, and neglected. Any dog of ANY breed that endures that has a chance of becoming a aggressive. 

Pitbulls are not stupid, they passes temperament test with high percentile, meaning they had great temperaments. I volunteer at an animal shelter, and pits and pit mixes are some of the NICEST dogs there. APBT(American Pitbull Terriers) were known as "Nanny Dogs". 

Any dog of any breed can bite. Please read up on the breed before making such claims. Also German Shepherds are also on the BSL list, one of the top breeds.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

dazedtrucker said:


> No... I do not judge any human by the color of their skin. I do not judge any human by who they are attracted to sexually. I'm about the most open minded person you will ever meet. If breeding for disposition does not matter, what is the point of even having purebred dogs? It is not "ignorant" to realize a certain breed attracts morons looking for vicious dog.....and breeds them to enhance viciousness. Not the dogs fault, but facts is facts.


She didn't call you racist or homophobic.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Although there were many mistakes done by the mother in this situation I doubt she wanted her son killed by the dog so I really feel awful for her.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

dazedtrucker said:


> No... I do not judge any human by the color of their skin. I do not judge any human by who they are attracted to sexually. I'm about the most open minded person you will ever meet.


I didn't say you did, now did I???



dazedtrucker said:


> It is not "ignorant" to realize a certain breed attracts morons looking for vicious dog.....and breeds them to enhance viciousness. Not the dogs fault, but facts is facts.


You know it's "open mindedness" like yours, I bet, that never reports a small dog bite, only "pitty" breed bites, or rotti's you would report Small dogs bites are WAY MORE common than these "pitty" breeds but nobody goes to the hospital for it. So it's not reported. My daughter is CONSTANTLY attacked by friends Chihuahua. I told her, if her dog ever breaks skin. I'll have to report it. I don't care the BREED. I am not "Breed Prejudice". A bad dog is a bad dog, no matter the breed.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> If you read the story, the man abused these dogs. He punched, and kicked them. The dogs were abused, and neglected. Any dog of ANY breed that endures that has a chance of becoming a aggressive.
> 
> Pitbulls are not stupid, they passes temperament test with high percentile, meaning they had great temperaments. I volunteer at an animal shelter, and pits and pit mixes are some of the NICEST dogs there. APBT(American Pitbull Terriers) were known as "Nanny Dogs".
> 
> Any dog of any breed can bite. Please read up on the breed before making such claims. Also German Shepherds are also on the BSL list, one of the top breeds.


Absolutely agree! Most pits (of all the various species) are GREAT dogs and friendly as heck with all people. My then 9-12 mo puppy GSD struck up a great friendship with 2 different pits in our obedience club at meetings and classes. Super dogs! 

And many pits are also dog friendly as well. can they be trained to be nasty - of course. So can GSD's by the way.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

"If you breed for fighting dogs, you will get a nasty disposition. "

Actually, Dazed, if you knew anything about fighting dogs, you would know that these dogs are bred and selected to fight dogs, not to bite people. If you had ever seen a dog fight, then you would also be aware that the two handlers are actually in the ring while the fight is going on and in fact the handlers get to feel the other dog all over to check for illegal substances. There is no way in heck that the true fighting dogs are people aggressive at all. DA yes but not PA!

Just trying to enlighten you a bit so as to maybe lessen your breed bias a little.


----------



## AuberryShortcake (Mar 9, 2010)

What a senseless tragedy, especially since it was preventable. That poor baby, and his siblings who had to see it. Can you imagine the horror for those kids? I can't imagine that their father must have been real nice to spend time with when he was around, if he treated his dogs in such a terrible way. The shame of it is that the children and the dogs are paying for this thug's actions.

I don't agree with breed predjudice, because any breed can be a threat.
This isn't a very good example, but it shows, from my own limited point of view, that any dog can be viscious, even popular family dog breeds:

Once, in my grandmother's neighborhood, there was a massive Pit everyone was terrified of. Not for any real reason, simply because he was a pit bull and therefore was scary, I guess. He was big, muscled up, and impressive. Also never exhibited any aggression, his owner had nine children, who down to the smallest could walk that dog with out worry of him misbehaving or being dangerous. I didn't know the dog well, but encountered him many times and we never had any issues.

My grandmother's nexty door neighbor had a yellow lab, beautiful Lab, english style. Labs are great, everyone who breeds them is attentive to temperment right? They love kids? Not this one. He wasn't beaten or trained to be mean, but he grew up relatively unattended to in a kennel, seeing people only at feeding time. He was so aggressive by the time he reached adulthood that for my grandfather to feed him while the neighbors were on vacation they had to pour the food through a funnel into the bowl inside the kennel. If he got loose, it was bad, he went after anyone, adults, children, it didn't matter, and there was the extra dangerous "judge a book by its cover" problem in that people weren't expecting a Lab to attack them. Some careless breeder, more concerned with making $500.00 a puppy than whether or not it had the proper Lab temperment, brought this pup into the world, and a careless, negligent owner exacerbated the problem by not caring for the dog properly. By the grace of God no one was ever hurt, and because the neighbor wasn't breaking any laws, the dog had adequate food, water, and shelter and was kept confined, calling animal control did no good. 

The problem is every breeder of any breed who cares about money more than creating sound dogs, and every owner who mistreats their dogs until they become the monsters that make the news. Requiring the dog owners who create these "monster dogs" to take responsibilty for their reprehensible actions is the answer, in my opinion.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

So sad. Mr. Winner needs to pay for his crimes against animals and his family. Why did they remove the GSD? Because it was abused along with the other. Because all animals would be removed from such a situation. Because both dogs are "evidence". Just replying to the thread start. I shake my head at another thing that should NOT happen from humans. The human species is seriously flawed when things like this (or any of the other atrocities perpetrated upon man and beast) even cross the mind.


----------

